# Applying as a Non Resident of Canada, in Dubai



## mikedrake (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

Desperately need someone's help for this!

I've been trying for weeks now to find out how to do register myself as a Non Resident of Canada.

I asked my Canadian buddies here in Dubai, but they said that they had it done through an accountant in Canada. I'm completely on my own here, hence can't go through an accountant. Basically, I have to do it myself.

I tried going on the Canadian govt website, but no luck - it's too big and confusing; even went to the consulate in Dubai and they told me to go to the website. #useless-consular-service-people

Can someone please tell me in detail, preferably step-by-step, what I have to do?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mikedrake said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Desperately need someone's help for this!
> 
> ...


You should complete the appropriate form outlined here to determine if you are truly non-resident.
IT221R3-CONSOLID - Determination of an Individual's Residence Status


----------

